
Combining images using Neural Networks - vaulstein
http://ostagram.ru/static_pages/lenta
======
andreyk
Original paper this is based on
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576)

Neat to see a web application implementation of it, though looking through the
code suggests the actual algorithm implementation is based on
[https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-
style](https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style)

